# "Annie Get Your Gun" prop list



## LordOfTheTechies (Feb 3, 2009)

My theatre is doing "Annie Get Your Gun," and I have been talked into pulling props. Does anyone have a completed props list on hand that they could email me?

Thanks


----------



## Footer (Feb 3, 2009)

Prop lists change on a show by show basis. I rarely end up with the same props the script lists. Go through the script and figure out what the script calls for. Then, talk to your SM, ASM, and Director on what they want. Usually those two things differ rather greatly.


----------



## LordOfTheTechies (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats probably what I should do. I was asking out of pure laziness. This script doesn't have a prop list, so I was just hoping someone else had something easily accesible that I could start with.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 4, 2009)

1 - gun
1 - dog named "Sandy"

optional:
DVD of _Old Yeller_.


----------



## LightingPenguin (Feb 4, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> 1 - gun
> 1 - dog named "Sandy"
> 
> optional:
> DVD of _Old Yeller_.



1. script
2. paper/pencil
3. a few hours


----------



## LordOfTheTechies (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok I get it, I'll have to find a cure for my laziness, suck it up and just finish it. = ) Thanks anyway.


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 6, 2009)

[QUOTE
1. script
2. paper/pencil
3. a few hours[/QUOTE]

And perhaps some caffeine?

~Dave


----------

